# Nobody Dies In Dreamland



## Ishido (May 26, 2013)

and finally done

[flash width=850 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F93484195&secret_url=false[/flash]

video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKrwAN2jmFY&list=UU9Eu1F6Nl2fIoO6yZCdtoZQ (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKrwAN2j ... O6yZCdtoZQ)


----------



## Kuusniemi (May 28, 2013)

Oh myyy.... Love the intimate string sound, just simply wonderful.

All together I like this piece very much.

The only thing I'd change is I'd give the percussions more mass and kick.


----------



## reneS (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Nobody Dies In Dreamland (WIP)*

Hochachtung: excellent work.
With all the effort you put into this track, the solo violin deserves to be better: try to find a real solo violin player.


----------



## Ishido (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Nobody Dies In Dreamland (WIP)*



reneS @ Tue May 28 said:


> With all the effort you put into this track, the solo violin deserves to be better: try to find a real solo violin player.



hm...maybe i know someone

as for the percussions...you are right...this needs more oooomph

what makes me go crazy is the level of the guitar...some say it's too loud, other would love to crank it up. totally unsure here :(


----------



## Kuusniemi (May 28, 2013)

I thought the guitar was just right.


----------



## reneS (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Nobody Dies In Dreamland (WIP)*

I can hear what you mean regarding the guitar, but dont think that cranking it up will solve the problem. It's about balance and fighting for dominance in the same frequency range. 
Check whether you can thin out your arrangement a bit to give more space to the guitar. If you dont want do do that, i would rather lower or EQ some other instruments (not make the guitar louder).


----------



## Ishido (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Nobody Dies In Dreamland (WIP)*



reneS @ Tue May 28 said:


> i would rather lower or EQ some other instruments (not make the guitar louder).



thanks...will try this


----------



## Ishido (Jun 1, 2013)

*Re: Nobody Dies In Dreamland (WIP)*

and done.....thanks for the comments


----------



## christianhowes (Jun 5, 2013)

great build up and I love the string sound and the timing for using voice and strings!
cheers


----------



## Faran (Jun 6, 2013)

That was wicked!!!


----------



## Ishido (Jun 22, 2013)

geez...thank you guys. never thought, that this track could grap so much attention in here


----------



## PhilipeZ (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow! - This piece is really really awesome! It's a really good crossover style and everything seems to fit together to me.
Concerning the guitar I think it's at the perfect loudness level as well. It's a great mix all above.
I also like that you used many solo-strings. They sound much other than the sections and give an other timbre to the music - formerly, I just knew solo strings from String quartets (for example Mozart, Haydn, etc.) and always thought they have a terrible sound and may not be used effectively in most cases. However, you show one great way to use them here - so many thanks for posting this inspiring track!


----------



## JPQ (Jun 24, 2013)

I listen more later but where you get strings where we hear start of this tune ?


----------



## Ishido (Jul 17, 2013)

the strings at the beginning? those are session strings pro


----------



## Ishido (Jul 17, 2013)

if you like the song, it would be very nice to show some love and vote for the track here: 

http://www.g-technology.eu/competition/de/comp_entries/music/nobody-dies-dreamland

or vote for the other entries, or submit your own, or...whatever 

thanks


----------



## UDun (Jul 20, 2013)

Your work is amazing ! I listened to almost all your soundcloud channel. Composition and mix are great.

Stay is a great track. Powerful drums and guitars. Will be my reference track now


----------



## Ishido (Jul 22, 2013)

thank you


----------



## R.Cato (Jul 22, 2013)

Needless to write how much I like this track after listening to it over 50 times since I've seen your shared post on facebook weeks ago.


----------



## Martin K (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow!! Really amazing track! 

Voted . Good luck in the competition.

best,
Martin


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 6, 2013)

This is so awesome! You have a lot of great stuff on your soundcloud! The guitar work in this track was so thrilling my heart rate increased noticeably


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 6, 2013)

(By the way I voted for you! I hope you win!!)


----------

